# The Half-Headed Man



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's some mugshot. 

http://deadspin.com/5694479/half+headed-man-takes-worlds-most-bizarre-mugshot


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He must have been in some nasty accident. It's amazing what some people can recover from.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ummmm....wow.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

What disturbs me is that his frontal lobe is gone. You know the part that controls impulse and helps you to define and differ right from wrong. 
Good defense in court though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe the nurse dropped him on his head at birth.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

One of the comments from a related article:



> Anonymous says:
> i know this kid from way back. some mofo blew off top of his head with a shoty but he survived. now he is dumb as shjt and walks funny
> Posted On: Saturday, Nov. 20 2010 @ 5:21AM


Read the comments of the article here.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I loved this comment:

Pictured: The only man in the world who would rather *not* have a bottle in front of him.http://deadspin.com/5694479/half+headed-man-takes-worlds-most-bizarre-mugshot#

LMAO!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I hope his haircuts are priced half off...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My wife thought his head makes him look like Linus.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG...why didn't the police just let the poor man get laid in peace?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hear he has a half-a$$ed brother:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

sickNtwisted said:


> What disturbs me is that his frontal lobe is gone. You know the part that controls impulse and helps you to define and differ right from wrong.
> Good defense in court though.


yeah, Frontal lobe controls so much. That's one reason it's so bizarre that doctors once thought a lobotomy was a good idea.

I'm reading An Anthropologist on Mars/ and one case study in it is about a man who had a tumor which destroyed his frontal lobe(and some other areas) and the changes it caused were dramatically bad, the body can survive a lot of things, but not always well.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"I hear he has a half-a$$ed brother"

LOL


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I hear he has a half-a$$ed brother:googly:


....and sometimes he goes off "half-cocked".


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! LOL


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

if he had half a brain he'd have went for the skanky chick at the bar at 2am she'd be free


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

That was my thought exactly.



Haunted Bayou said:


> OMG...why didn't the police just let the poor man get laid in peace?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

His mug shot wasn't "half-bad"


----------

